# Black Beauty



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Picked this one up at the weekend....it was a bit scruffy with green verdigris over the spring bars, a few minor scratches on the crystal and a dead battery but looked to have great potential. And after some TLC and a service, its turned out to be a great purchase I think  .

Houses the ubiquitous ESA 9162 tuning fork movement but, like most watch assemblers who used this movemnt, B & M allocated their own calibre number to it, the "BM 19162".

Must get a close up of the dial...it's very granular.


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Oooh very nice, I like it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That's a very nice f300 example, I must say Paul. Very, very nice indeed.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice. I love the name, and the crown too


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Really pretty that. How big is it?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Really like that, Paul...what are the dimensions?

BTW...did a quick search and found this...



KEITHT said:


> ESA 9162 commenced production from 1969, although i think Baume & mercier were first out the blocks with the Tronosonic, with Omega a year later in 1970.
> 
> I certainly have not seen a f300 earlier than that.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice, Paul!! They usually command a lot of money just because of the name. Your dial is in very nice shape. I have one with a silver dial that had a fair amount of speckling on the dial and the edges of the crystal have been misshapen by polishing with a wheel.

Enjoy it my friend!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Nice find.* 

The B&M ' hummers ' are my favourite.....good classic shapes and proportions.....they just seem somewhat neater than some of the other brands, and not obviously '70's......and although i love the 70's designs....its just nice to have a change.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Parabola said:


> Really pretty that. How big is it?





SharkBike said:


> Really like that, Paul...what are the dimensions?


Thanks guys...been wearing it all afternoon. It is 37mm incl. crown with 18mm lugs.



watchnutz said:


> Very nice, Paul!! Enjoy it my friend!





KEITHT said:


> Nice find.


Thanks Bill & Keith!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

A very nice find Paul thumbup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

wow-thats what I call a watch-green with envy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice find Paul :yes:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic Paul,

The 9162 is such a beautiful movement and that one is particularly crisp. Cracking dial too.

well done mate

Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

very nice Paul that clean and service transformed it to a lovely watch. When i saw it in the flesh sunday I thought it had great potential.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Really nice.

I can see why they command a premium!


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice one Paul!!

I do love the more simple dialed hummers - pitty is, anything less than 40mm looks a little lost on my wrist :cry2: .

Keith - that B&M with the Roman Numerals.....very nice!!


----------

